# Precision Screwdrivers



## dracken (Apr 24, 2007)

I am looking for a good set of precision screwdrivers for working on laptops. Someone recommended wihatools the system 4 set. I was wondering if anyone has this particular set or can recommend another brand. I currently use a set of craftsman but I am not very happy with the quality. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Great precision screwdriver set.

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDU...336&srccode=cii_1038957&cpncode=12-23309753-2

All of the bits you aren't using store in the handle.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Rockn said:


> All of the bits you aren't using store in the handle.


Or are easily lost if you _don't_ store them in the handle 

My son-in-law has one and won't let go of it.


----------



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=45432&cat=1,43411,43417


----------

